# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Έξυπνες και οικονομικές κατασκευές...

## volosr

έξυπνες και οικονομικές κατασκευές για τα...μωρά μας 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDDX9r_u ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P3-93P1k ... re=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LqnS54Ph ... re=related


...και ένα πανέξυπνο bird feeder για παπαγάλους!!!...


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W81zhW3J ... re=related

----------


## Niva2gr

Δεν μπορώ να δω κανένα απο αυτά!  ::

----------


## volosr

> Δεν μπορώ να δω κανένα απο αυτά!



τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει...

----------


## Dream Syndicate

> Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από Niva2gr
> 
> Δεν μπορώ να δω κανένα απο αυτά! 
> 
> 
> 
> τώρα πρέπει να είναι εντάξει...


Εγώ τα είδα πολύ καλά γρήγορα και οικονομικά.

----------


## volosr

είναι πολύ καλές κατασκευές ιδίως το bird feeder,μου άρεσε πάρα πολύ...πολύ έξυπνη ιδέα και αρκετά χρήσιμο τόσο για εξωτερικούς όσο και για εσωερικούς χώρους!!

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

ναι ρε παιδια αλλα δεν θα κοβει στις ακρες εκει π θα παταει το πουλακι ?

----------


## Avatar21

Καλησπερα παιδια 
Μια απορια απο μενα...Τι παιζει με τα καλαμακια?γιατι λενε ( πρωτο σχολιο πρωτο βιντεο ) πως τα καλαμακια ειναι επικινδυνα? Εγω της εφτιαχνα παιχνιδια με καλαμακια και δεν ειδα να την ενοχλουν σε κατι...Επισης τι λετε για το πλαστικο μπουκαλι ? Επικινδυνο κι΄αυτο?

----------


## Nikos_V

ναι οντος πολυ καλες και γριγορες κατασκεωες

----------

